# iPod Touch A1367 - Synchronisation Contacts Google



## petchpetch (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir amis de MacG 

Pour ma deuxième question sur ce super forum, celle-ci porte sur la synchronisation des contacts Google sur un iPod Touch modèle A1367 (4th Gen/FaceTime) de 32Go tournant sous la dernière version compatible, à savoir iOS 6.1.6.

En effet, lorsque je configure un compte Gmail, aucune option n'est proposée pour les contacts contrairement à ce que l'on trouve actuellement sur les nouveaux iDevices.
_
Pour info, lors de la configuration d'iCloud sur cet iPod également, les contacts iCloud sont bien synchronisés avec mon MacBook Pro._

Il y a-t-il quelqu’un qui puisse m'aider à ce que l'iPod se synchronise avec mes contacts Google ? J'ai testé avec CardDAV, mais cela semble une option périmée car j'ai lu que Google avait cessé cette possibilité.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, cordialement, Laurent


----------

